# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Shower Mixer: How do I get into this to repair it?

## woodbe

Hi. We have this Novelli Mixer in our shower (been there since 2001) and it has started dripping. Driving me nuts. I'd like to repair it, but there is no obvious way of disassembling it. What' the trick?  :Smilie:    
Any hints most appreciated! 
woodbe.

----------


## wonderplumb

Either a) on the underside of the handle you will find a small hole with a small grub screw that is removed with an allen key
 or      b) if it looks like the gold sticker that has novelli on it with the red and blue markers can be easily popped out it may be under there.

----------


## woodbe

Thanks wonderplumb! 
I got a replacement cartridge from the local tap supplies joint. 
Yes. the gold sticker pulls out and there is a screw to remove. 
So the handle is off but now I am faced with a smooth gold dome shroud that needs to be removed to get at the works. (A large retaining nut inside there) There's a lot of green coloured deposits here, and it won't budge. I've soaked it in all WD40, are there any tricks to getting these things off? I'm guessing its a screw on fitting. 
Stupid design, I'll choose better next time replacement comes up. 
woodbe.

----------


## woodbe

Ok, I managed to fix it. 
Smothered it in WD40 for about an hour, then used one of those rubber band jar lever gadgets on it. It eventually gave up and turned! 
After that, shifter on the big retaining nut, take out the cartridge and replace it with the new one. 
No leaks! Hooray. 
woodbe.

----------


## Compleat Amateu

Hindsight is rich and powerful .... but if it such a cr*p design, why don't you replace it now?  You will forget the tricky details bfore next time, and with those fittings there always is a next time; the first cycle was 9 years! 
Sorry, I know that's how my thinking goes .... fixing up the bodgy fitting, then think "why'd I just do that?"

----------


## woodbe

> Hindsight is rich and powerful .... but if it such a cr*p design, why don't you replace it now?

  Well, a bit of time and $37.00 vs taking out tiles, ripping a hole in the wall and buying a new fitting, fitting it and then re-tiling etc. 
Replace when renovating or when completely unservicable. Too disruptive and expensive otherwise... 
woodbe.

----------


## theresearcher

Agreed! 
Living in a small (ok its tiny) rural town, we have agriculture taps now, ball valve. 
It will (and does) do.

----------


## wonderplumb

Did you grease up the rubber seals on the bottom of the new cartridge before fitting?

----------


## woodbe

I put some vaseline on them. Hope that's ok.  
woodbe.

----------


## bubz

All mixers regardless of brand have the same design with the locking nut. The cartridge needs to be held in there somehow and still keeping the mixer looking aesthetically good. IMO a Novelli mixer is one of the best brands around. :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

